# suche GSM/SMS Störmeldegerät



## jank-automation (23 Juli 2008)

Ich suche ein Gerät, das ein oder zwei Digitaleingänge hat
und dessen Zustand per SMS über GSM versendet.
Eine zeitliche Verzögerung der Meldung wäre hilfreich,
aber preislich muß es im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Jelly (23 Juli 2008)

*so was?*

schau mal unter Wikon.de. hab mir grad das FEWIS MP8 bestellt. gibts aber auch mit GSM, denk ich.


----------



## Kieler (23 Juli 2008)

*Alarmmodem*

Hi,

ich finde die Dinger von Tixi ja ganz witzig :
http://www.tixi.com/gsm/


----------



## Tapio Bearking (23 Juli 2008)

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen eMail und Express Email? *neugierig ist*


----------



## Kieler (23 Juli 2008)

Tapio Bearking schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen eMail und Express Email? *neugierig ist*



Ohne mich jetzt festnageln zu wollen. Ich glaube bei Express Email, ruft ein Modem direkt das andere an. Es geht also nicht übers Internet usw.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (23 Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen,

Kieler hat recht. Email ist eine ganz normal Email über das Internet, Express Email ist eine spezielle Mail, die direkt dem empfangenden Modem übergeben wird.

Unser Industriemodem GSM (Bestellnummer 13020-GSM-HS, Gerät ist nicht im Katalog und auf der Homepage), kann über zwei digitale Eingänge Signale empfangen und bis zu 20 verschiedene Nachrichten per SMS oder Fax verschicken (über ein gepulstes Signal an den Eingängen, ohne Pulsen kann mit jedem Eingang eine Nachricht ausgelöst werden). Die Parametriersoftware ist im Lieferumfang enthalten. Eine Alarmverzögerung ist damit nicht realisierbar. Das Gerät ist von Insys.

Die Geräte von Tixi sind in der Alarmfunktionalität wesentlich umfangreicher - damit ist auch eine Verzögerung usw. möglich. Nachteil sind die Kosten in Einzelprojekten, da die Parametriersoftware extra gekauft werden muss.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juli 2008)

jank-automation schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Gerät, das ein oder zwei Digitaleingänge hat
> und dessen Zustand per SMS über GSM versendet.
> Eine zeitliche Verzögerung der Meldung wäre hilfreich,
> aber preislich muß es im Rahmen bleiben.



Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wären auch die *Lobix*-Geräte.


----------



## OB1 (23 Juli 2008)

Habe für einen Arbeitskolegen ein Modem von Conrad konfigurieren müssen und hab das ganze nicht schlecht gefunden.

GSM FERNSCHALT- /ALARMMODUL GX106


----------



## jank-automation (23 Juli 2008)

*Ich glaube das ist es!!!*

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Das Gerät von Conrad werde ich testen.
Wenn es hält, was es verspricht, dann ist es das, was ich suche.
Für die Zeitverzögerung kann ich ja ein Zeitrelais nutzen.

:TOOL:


----------



## jank-automation (25 Juli 2008)

*OK. Gekauft!*

Habe das Gerät getestet.
Es erfüllt meine Anforderungen und der Preis ist OK.
(billiger geht immer)

Ich werde dieses Gerät bestimmt öfter einsetzen.


----------

